# Jiggs emergence



## SLaCowboy (Jul 15, 2014)

How long does it typically take for Jiggs to emerge after sprigging tops? Planted into good moisture on 7/27 and got a 1/2 inch rain on 7/29. I attached a few photos of some small sprouts I found on 7/31.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to Haytalk cowboy......that's looking good! Moisture moisture moisture and a copious amount of granular N will do the trick.


----------

